# Are there any..



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Rat or Gerbil breeders going to the Harrogate show on the 30th of Jan??
I'm going to to out and find some breeders, but i'd like to know if any of you are breeders


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Meg I have a feeling that the rat and gerbil shows are on the saturday, whereas the mouse show is on sunday. Check the website to be sure.


----------

